# Anyone tried the Mosconi D2 100.4 DSP INSIDE yet?



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello,

As the title says.
I wanted to hear from anyone who got their hands on it and tried this product yet.

Loving the form factor and the fact DSP is integrated

How is the sound quality on this?

Cheers

Product details
GLADEN D2 100.4 DSP


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed as I would like to know the answer also.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Ohhhhh! I totally forgot this was coming out! Would love more details if they are available now!


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

I got an asnwer form someone just minutes ago actually (Not going to tell whom but he is on the inside if you know what I mean).

_
my opinion is that this amp sounds amazing (not like a digital amp).
The sound quality is at the same level like 120.4, but not identic.
It feels better controlled than the 120.4, if you listen music very loud!
Both amplifier are amazing, but the D2 is a smaller, handy amplifier who supports 6 DSP channel a optional A2DP streaming module
_


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

GERMANIKS said:


> I got an asnwer form someone just minutes ago actually (Not going to tell whom but he is on the inside if you know what I mean).
> 
> _
> my opinion is that this amp sounds amazing (not like a digital amp).
> ...


So I guess they're available now? Any idea on the US retail price?


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

1fishman said:


> So I guess they're available now? Any idea on the US retail price?


Yes they are, no idea on US price, in Europe retail price is 649 euros
Might be around 600-800 USD, no idea.


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm sure someone from ORCA will let us know if we ask nicely  or hopefully we will see this used in a build log


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

650€ is a WHOLE lot more than $600-$800. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> 650€ is a WHOLE lot more than $600-$800.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


As you know a product price in the US is never the same as the same product in Europe. This is simply not just down to currency conversion. We pay a lot more taxes in Europe than you do in the US.
The product could very well be 650 USD. No idea, only the official distributor/reseller can tell.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Value Added Taxes do put a big dent in products.

That thing is so small. It may be a little hard to fully grasp the technology that allows such a tiny piece of equipment to pack that much value and performance. But I sure am thinking about these new little amps now.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

The amplifier in question is inbound. ETA should hopefully be a couple of days. As far as retail price, expect it to be around $1200-1300 USD.


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

cobb2819 said:


> The amplifier in question is inbound. ETA should hopefully be a couple of days. As far as retail price, expect it to be around $1200-1300 USD.


Jeez I was way off.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

GERMANIKS said:


> As you know a product price in the US is never the same as the same product in Europe. This is simply not just down to currency conversion. We pay a lot more taxes in Europe than you do in the US.
> The product could very well be 650 USD. No idea, only the official distributor/reseller can tell.


I know. I've lived in Europe twice. 

That said, there isn't going to be a 50% price reduction for the US. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

quality_sound said:


> 650€ is a WHOLE lot more than $600-$800.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Now a days 650 Euros would be $900 USD. 

$1200-$1300, wow.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*"(*) VERY IMPORTANT NOTE – READ CAREFULLY
This amplifier is designed to play music on real speakers. It is not rated to drive static signals on pure resistive loads."*

I guess they don't want to sell to people who like to test their amps with amp tester...


funny how the smaller they make it, the more they can charge for it. Like Sony Walkmans back in the day.

I think this is the only amp/DSP combination that throws a pair of DSP outputs off it's 4 channel section?

kinda hard to put it in comparison to the other DSP/amp products on the market, but with that disclaimer it might not be as nice a piece as it would appear...


----------



## rdubbs (Sep 26, 2012)

cajunner said:


> *"(*) VERY IMPORTANT NOTE – READ CAREFULLY
> This amplifier is designed to play music on real speakers. It is not rated to drive static signals on pure resistive loads."*
> 
> I guess they don't want to sell to people who like to test their amps with amp tester...


Or they saw the thread about the McIntosh amp issue on here


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cajunner said:


> I think this is the only amp/DSP combination that throws a pair of DSP outputs off it's 4 channel section?
> 
> kinda hard to put it in comparison to the other DSP/amp products on the market, but with that disclaimer it might not be as nice a piece as it would appear...


The new Audison Prima AP4.9 bit, AP5.9 bit and AP8.9 bit all have 9 channels of DSP with each having the amplified channels coinciding with the first number in their name. So, very similar in function to the new Mosconi amps, but lower power ratings. 

From what I understand, these are meant to be used for simple integration into factory systems along with their Prima line of drivers. I have no idea what the cost is going to be, but I would probably lean more toward the Mosconi option. As expensive as it may be.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rton20s said:


> The new Audison Prima AP4.9 bit, AP5.9 bit and AP8.9 bit all have 9 channels of DSP with each having the amplified channels coinciding with the first number in their name. So, very similar in function to the new Mosconi amps, but lower power ratings.
> 
> From what I understand, these are meant to be used for simple integration into factory systems along with their Prima line of drivers. I have no idea what the cost is going to be, but I would probably lean more toward the Mosconi option. As expensive as it may be.



the mosconi has a full 4to6spdif with digital inputs and the mentioned output to drive a sub amp. the prima are a more basic dsp from what i've read and been told. so, real full featured dsp, nothing watered down.

that little mosconi was pretty awesome at ces running a C12 and C6's.


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

Any updates on US price for this, it's awesome but the Prima's are $1200 retail and wondering if anybody knows for sure what this will go for.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's $1299.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Bumping this to see if anyone has tried these out yet?


----------



## Theronh357 (Aug 10, 2013)

///Audience said:


> Bumping this to see if anyone has tried these out yet?


Been running this amp for over 6 months now, utilizing it's DSP to process my rear-fill components...exactly which of it's characteristics, are you interested in knowing about?


----------



## GERMANIKS (Dec 7, 2013)

Ask for the version 2 of the device if you are planning to buy one.
The first generation was noisy in some instances with some OEM radios.
Other than that it is a very nice product, very nice sound quality even though it is a class D amp. And given its size and features, it is quiet an epic product to be fair.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

^ good to know as I'm contemplating a D2 100.4 dsp purchase. If not mostly to satisfy a curiosity. I'm in Germany as we speak heading to the states in the near term. 

How is the d2 100.4 dsp model version 1 vs version 2 differentiated? Maybe serial number xxxxxx + Ver1 vs Ver2 ..... ??

The plan is to couple a mid '90's decade OEM Becker/Porsche CDR-210 am/fm CD head unit (MY98 911 (993) and the newest 2014 Mosconi D2 100.4 DSP; a DSP w/4ch amplifier unit.
The OEM Becker/Porsche CDR-210 head unit has the traditional ISO connectivity and or RCA pre-outs. When a MY94 thru MY98 911 (993) is fitted with the factory #490 HiFi speaker option, the RCA output is used. The external amplifier is rated as 17 watts @ 4ohm, (50hz-17Khz) per ch.

Cheers, M/S


----------



## hawaiiguy (Apr 11, 2015)

I would like to know what you think about your Focal FPD 900.1? I ordered the 600.4 and am wondering if its as great as their K2 speakers?


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

hawaiiguy said:


> I would like to know what you think about your Focal FPD 900.1? I ordered the 600.4 and am wondering if its as great as their K2 speakers?


Who is this question directed at?


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

*Hey Theronh357 -*
After what looks to be a year or so, how has the Mosconi D2 100.4 DSP been sounding?
Your car HiFi system has some wine list of components! Is the MOS-BTS BT streaming being used by chance? From say 100hz and up,,, is the amp's sonic character largely neutral? Thanks ...


----------



## Freemason (Oct 21, 2015)

How would you best use a D2 100.4 DSP to run a set of gladen ONE LINE 200, 3-way EXTREME ?
Have bought this for my mk5 gti.
I plan to deaden the doors and to run a gladen 12 sqx sub of a gladen rc1200c in the spare wheel well.


----------



## Vidar (Jan 13, 2015)

Freemason said:


> How would you best use a D2 100.4 DSP to run a set of gladen ONE LINE 200, 3-way EXTREME ?


Funny, I've just asked you the same question in "my" thread.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

rdubbs said:


> Or they saw the thread about the McIntosh amp issue on here


I think you referring to one cameronbprince killed.
Most modern class D amplifiers can`t be tested as dumb load heaters.
They rely on music signal not sinewave into resistive load.
send same sine wave to real speaker and it will be just fine.


----------

